# snowball



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Have to love when a small job turns into a bigger one. Customer wanted me to tie in his water softener and leave some tees and bypasses for a manganese filter. By the time I was done I replaced his welltrol, increased the main from ½ to 1", repiped his water heater from ½ to ¾ and replaced all the ½" copper in his crawl space with ¾ pex main with individual ½ pex lines to each fixture. Didn't bother taking any pics of the job because there was no room in the crawl space to get a decent pic but this is what my truck looked like just before I left his house today


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Everything was done at the owners request. I'm not the type to try and drum up work that people don't need once I get my foot in the door.
He asked me to check the pressure of the well tank and I found the bladder was gone so he insisted on putting in an 85 gallon tank.
Copper in the house was hacked in and falling apart and that's what I told him when he asked me how it looked so he said replace it and while I'm at it to increase the pipe size.
I still need to go back to replace the tub and kitchen drain that was done in 2" radiator hose that looks like a rollercoaster.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Have to love when a small job turns into a bigger one. Customer wanted me to tie in his water softener and leave some tees and bypasses for a manganese filter. By the time I was done I replaced his welltrol, increased the main from ½ to 1", repiped his water heater from ½ to ¾ and replaced all the ½" copper in his crawl space with ¾ pex main with individual ½ pex lines to each fixture. Didn't bother taking any pics of the job because there was no room in the crawl space to get a decent pic but this is what my truck looked like just before I left his house today


Wtf??? Throwing ur milkwaukee with the scraps???


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice work van


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Nice work van


That's what I was thinking. A service pickup? That has got to be a real biotch to work out of. :blink:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Must have been too cheap for him to demand all the work done at the same time. You permit your water line replacement? Sounds like you do a fine job of drumming up work. I'd like to see the finished product.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Insult my truck, pricing, work and ethics all in the first page. You guys are the best!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Insult my truck, pricing, work and ethics all in the first page. You guys are the best!


 I was not insulting your truck or you. Just stating my opinion that it is hard to do plumbing service work with a pick up.

Well, it would be hard for me.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Insult my truck, pricing, work and ethics all in the first page. You guys are the best!


My first work vehicle was a pickup truck. That lasted 2 weeks after all my tools were stolen.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I was not insulting your truck or you. Just stating my opinion that it is hard to do plumbing service work with a pick up.
> 
> Well, it would be hard for me.


Did it for 6 years...

Can't stand a service van


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Pex.....know wonder you didn't take a pic of the final.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> Insult my truck, pricing, work and ethics all in the first page. You guys are the best!


 
you know, its got to be a pretty tough crowd you are dealing with when you cant even take a picture of the *trash laying in the back of your truck* without getting criticism from everyone...:blink:

dont post any pictures of the work that was actually done or there could be a mob attack you:laughing::laughing:


I also agree that I could never work out of a pick up truck again... wether it be on a sunny day, rainey or snowing.... its hard labor


----------

